# Car Navigation placement and wiring question



## heat010 (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm thinking of either getting the Garmin 2610 unit or the Magellan 700 for my 330i. I was wondering what the best/most stable place to put the unit and also how best to wire it.

I know our dashes are curved so where do you guys put your units. Also would it be a good idea to just use the cigarette lighter to get power or do something elaborate like trying to hard wire it to the 12 volt junction up in the sunroof control cluster that people use to hard wire their radar detectors and getting a special mount to place it

I hopefully want a clean, least obtrusive place to put it without cutting out parts of the console (i.e. ash tray area). Hopefully permanent. If worse comes to worse then just plugging it in and stuffing it on the dash might be an option. 

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## sweep (Aug 20, 2003)

I bought the same unit for my 2003 525it and have the exact same question.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*Here is your answer*

here is your answer


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

heat010 said:


> I'm thinking of either getting the Garmin 2610 unit or the Magellan 700 for my 330i. I was wondering what the best/most stable place to put the unit and also how best to wire it.
> 
> I know our dashes are curved so where do you guys put your units. Also would it be a good idea to just use the cigarette lighter to get power or do something elaborate like trying to hard wire it to the 12 volt junction up in the sunroof control cluster that people use to hard wire their radar detectors and getting a special mount to place it
> 
> ...


1. Get the cig plug for you glove compartment
2. Route the lead wire to the back, by putting a nice coil cover wire over the single wire, so it looks neat
3. Lead the cable near the front air vent, so its out of sight and bring the wire to the right door panel.
4. SQUEEZE the wire into the dash, i can show you pics later..guys.
5. Take the cig plug and route it to the glove compartment cig adapter plug, REMEMBER the cig plug is big..so you ahve to lead the wire the other way around, so cig in the glove compartement first, then lead the end plug from the glove compartement to the dash.
6. The speaker is loud enough to hear in the glove compartment.
7. When mounting get another base sticker, and adjsut for curvature of the dashboard, meaning cut small pieces....then add to the short end of the base....so it accounts for this curved dash.
8. YOU MUST SOOOO CLEAN the dash with ALCOHOL, LIKE lots of it..making it look dry and dull.
9. Measure, then MOUNT, with Garmin unit.
10. Dont make mistakes, cause those stickers are like 4 bucks a piece.
11. Also the adjustable feature VERTICAL adjustment is weak, this must be secured, with double sided tape, cause when ya hit a bump, the garmin repositions itself.

I hope this helps, if ya need pics..ill take em later....Let me know

I dont know the Magellen, but the magellen, doesnt match our dashes....its not rounded


----------



## RickyD146 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Install the ORIGINAL BMW Nav System*

Man dont install does sfter market nav system, is better to install the original Nav System.

Email me if you have any questions

[email protected]



heat010 said:


> I'm thinking of either getting the Garmin 2610 unit or the Magellan 700 for my 330i. I was wondering what the best/most stable place to put the unit and also how best to wire it.
> 
> I know our dashes are curved so where do you guys put your units. Also would it be a good idea to just use the cigarette lighter to get power or do something elaborate like trying to hard wire it to the 12 volt junction up in the sunroof control cluster that people use to hard wire their radar detectors and getting a special mount to place it
> 
> ...


----------

